# 300 frps in ati tool too good to be true?



## MD (Oct 5, 2005)

The strangest thing happens to my frame rates with ati tool 0.24, I have an x-800-xt agp card,and am using the catalyst 5.9 control panel.When I use the large dpi setting so I can read my fonts at 1280x1024 I get an avg of anywhere from 170-205 frps depending on my settings,when I set the dpi down to 96 dpi or so the frps in ati tool shoot into the 300's frps. Now I may be missing somthing here but I cant see 300 frps being very real but then again this is my first real card as I have used nothing but 9600's and lower for the last 8 years.

Whats going on here anyone else getting 300 with a similar card?

Mike.


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah I think I got about 450 at my peak with an X800. You can also make the box with the cube in smaller to get about 2000fps.


----------



## MD (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok,that makes sense,When I move my display size down to 1024x768 I get around 30 or so extra frps.Now I take it you are talking about the actual size of the box with any given display size setting and not making the box larger by lowering the display size to make the box bigger and slow performance correct? I just thought I understood it as by lowering text size setting I am actually making a smaller dot pitch thus giving me a finer display setting,which in my mind would make for a higher quality setting.But I would think that shouldnt have anything to do with 3d? yet as I increse the setting up to 1600x1200 the frps get better slow down around 1280x1020 then get better again at 1024x768 and lower.Isnt that strange? Mike.


----------



## jfb9301 (Oct 5, 2005)

MD said:
			
		

> The strangest thing happens to my frame rates with ati tool 0.24, I have an x-800-xt agp card,and am using the catalyst 5.9 control panel.When I use the large dpi setting so I can read my fonts at 1280x1024 I get an avg of anywhere from 170-205 frps depending on my settings,when I set the dpi down to 96 dpi or so the frps in ati tool shoot into the 300's frps. Now I may be missing somthing here but I cant see 300 frps being very real but then again this is my first real card as I have used nothing but 9600's and lower for the last 8 years.
> 
> Whats going on here anyone else getting 300 with a similar card?
> 
> Mike.




Do you have a feature like font smoothing turned on?  with the larger fonts I believe windows utilizes some form of AA to smooth the font edges, which will use some of either you processor or some of you video.  This will leave less computing power for ATITool to generate frames.


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 5, 2005)

Don't use the FPS in Atitool as a benchmark. They are not good for that. So don't worry about what you get for FPS in Atitool.

-Dan


----------

